# Martial arts subverts youre view of reality



## Xue Sheng (May 23, 2007)

This may have been on MT Before, I am not sure

I came across this link on another site 
http://www.pastornet.net.au/response/articles/41.htm


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 23, 2007)

Wow, I am an occult practitioner and I didn't even know it!


----------



## Bigshadow (May 23, 2007)

Sorry, but I am very critical of those comments.  All I can say is.... Welcome to the neo dark-ages!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 23, 2007)

It reminds me of a certain "Soke" that I know who is also a minister who said to not delve too deeply into Ki or it becomes witchcraft.


----------



## jim777 (May 23, 2007)

I want to say something witty and clever here (dozens of things are popping into my head), but I don't want to offend anyone who might be offended at random witty remarks. I will say that I don't personally believe it is the power of the devil breaking all those boards and bricks, and leave it at that. OK, I'll also say that some people are very silly. That's it. Really. Really silly.

jim


----------



## Bigshadow (May 23, 2007)

> As individuals practice these disciplines, such instructors would expect them to come into harmony with the *supposed* "laws" of this "spiritual" realm. That is to say, merely by practicing the disciplines, the trainee would find that his view-of-life as a whole would shift in a radical way.


Funny how that quote conjures up memories of the church lady from SNL looking down her nose out of her glasses as she meted out her admonishments.... :rofl:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 23, 2007)

Wow.  That is all I can really say.


----------



## Bigshadow (May 23, 2007)

Sorrry I couldn't resist....


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] First, the student is instructed to follow his master or guru in an unquestioning absolute obedience.[/FONT]


OK....  I wonder what happens when the flock questions or is disobedient.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 23, 2007)

What a loon.  Ignorance is such an ugly thing.


----------



## Bigshadow (May 23, 2007)

> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*So far you have stated where the power does not come from, but you have not stated where it comes from. *[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]As the power is neither latent within us not from God, there is only one remaining possibility. When Martial Artists do perform feats which actually go beyond the outer limits of their personal human capacity, the power comes from the only remaining available source. Only the devil and the demonic spirits which follow him are able to provide "supernatural" energy to enable man to continue successfully in his normal daily routine of opposition to God.[/FONT]


Oh ****, I hope they don't report us to the inquisitor, or start suggesting that they burn us at the stake or stone us.  :rofl:


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 23, 2007)

You see this is what happens when you're entire experience with martial arts is from Naruto and dragonball Z



> Avoid an class which teaches breathing exercises;



Ummmm Systema teaches breathing exercises and they are pretty much Russian Orthodox...... 


Also from what I gather, since I have trained pretty much internal CMA styles for the last 13 years and still train Taiji as well as Qigong.... oooo and I just went a read a few Taoist books last week too.... I may just be the devil.... I am certainly at least evil.


----------



## JBrainard (May 23, 2007)

jim777 said:


> I will say that I don't personally believe it is the power of the devil breaking all those boards and bricks...


 
It is when I do it!


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 23, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> Sorry, but I am very critical of those comments. All I can say is.... Welcome to the neo dark-ages!


Without going to the site to investigate, I will say that you are prolly delving into eatern philosophy and that isn't a problem; however, a pastor that points this out is not screaming from the dark ages. They are just people that want you to stop and think before you or your children up and become Buddhists or something.
Sean


----------



## jim777 (May 23, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> It is when I do it!


 
Well, that goes without saying 

:lol:


----------



## Nobody (May 23, 2007)

I personally am a person that is not Christian, i follow the American Indian Beliefs.  I be a heathen, so by the belief that Christians have i am Evil, but i just could care less what they think of me.  It always seems to me that Christian are the one's going to hell just my personal opinion but they are the one's always preaching how to control minds using churches that have all the magic practices involved in there design.   They seem to have been the force behind the American Indian being killed/genocide preformed on the American Indians.   This just shows that the Christian do not want to join in life they want to control how you think an what you think about life or any way that is logical is bad mind set.

P.S. You don't have to believe in QI for it to work it is not a belief system.  Each person tries to develop a method to feel it so they can be more healthy.  The person trying to feel it is becoming more aware of the body as a whole an increasing there own ability to heal physically by being more aware of there body.


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 23, 2007)

Oh my, oh my, oh my.  Isn't the closed mind a wonderful thing.  I wonder how he feels about boxing.  It involves breathing and rhythm too.  And what about dancing, breathing and rhythm again.  Oh wait, dancing is already considered a device of the devil.

Well I practice an internal art so I am a major occult player.  I may as well go out and buy a goat.


----------



## kidswarrior (May 23, 2007)

A little knowledge is a dangerous thing. :soapbox:

I couldn't force myself to read the whole thing; been there, done that, got the scars. 

Would, tho, like to reassure *Nobody *that 'Christian' is a rather large term, maybe too large to fit into the pigeon hole his post circumscribes.



Nobody said:


> I personally am a person that is not Christian, i follow the American Indian Beliefs.  I be a heathen, so by the belief that Christians have i am Evil, but i just could care less what they think of me.  It always seems to me that Christian are the one's going to hell just my personal opinion but they are the one's always preaching how to control minds using churches that have all the magic practices involved in there design.   They seem to have been the force behind the American Indian being killed/genocide preformed on the American Indians.



The terms 'they' and 'them' cut a pretty wide swath (yeah, language purists, I switched metaphors, so sue me ). And 'Christian' is a pretty broad rubric, including all manner of people, beliefs and practices, so fairly hard to declare what all of them believe/have done. We may be better served by not committing the same foul as one of 'them' in condemning a whole group, as 'they' do of martial artists in this article.  JMHO. :asian:


----------



## Nomad (May 23, 2007)

This article is wrong on so many different levels that it is truly breathtaking!


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 23, 2007)

Nobody said:


> I personally am a person that is not Christian, i follow the American Indian Beliefs. I be a heathen, so by the belief that Christians have i am Evil, but i just could care less what they think of me. It always seems to me that Christian are the one's going to hell just my personal opinion but they are the one's always preaching how to control minds using churches that have all the magic practices involved in there design. They seem to have been the force behind the American Indian being killed/genocide preformed on the American Indians. This just shows that the Christian do not want to join in life they want to control how you think an what you think about life or any way that is logical is bad mind set.
> 
> P.S. You don't have to believe in QI for it to work it is not a belief system. Each person tries to develop a method to feel it so they can be more healthy. The person trying to feel it is becoming more aware of the body as a whole an increasing there own ability to heal physically by being more aware of there body.


I appreciate what you are saying; however, its a tad naive to believe that their isn't a whole new belief system attached to the simple concept of Chi.
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 23, 2007)

Ok, I read through the article. My style ends in "Po"; so, I'm safe.:ultracool  I will say I agree with a lot of it but I don't agree with most of it. I agree that advertising lethal techs and eye gouges is not the way to go. We call it muscling through. You should teach things that require the least effort to get the job done. I don't agree that every tech should be taught to a newbie upon asking; because, the instructor bears a responsibility not to send his students out to get themselves killed or bring harm on others.
Sean


----------



## Nyrotic (May 23, 2007)

I always know'ed I worship'd the Devil.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 23, 2007)

I myself always blamed my love ov Internal CMA on evil brain monkeys... who knew it was..... *SATAN!!!!!*


----------



## Bigshadow (May 24, 2007)

Well recently I took one of those fun quizzes from myspace that supposedly tells you which tarot card you are!   It told me I was the devil.  So I guess it is my cards! :rofl:


----------



## kidswarrior (May 24, 2007)

Sheesh. Lots of devils around this here place.


----------



## Nyrotic (May 24, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> Sheesh. Lots of devils around this here place.


 
Welcome to the cult, lol. Bring your own goat.


----------



## CoryKS (May 24, 2007)

> Avoid an class which teaches breathing exercises;


 
I'm feeling deep sorrow right now for all those hell-bound Lamaze class mommies.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 24, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> I'm feeling deep sorrow right now for all those hell-bound Lamaze class mommies.


 
:lfao:


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 24, 2007)

In reference to the original article and on a more serious note.

I find it rather sad that someone has that much LACK of faith in their chosen religion and that much ignorance of other religions and beliefs that they feel the need to attack something like martial arts for fear it will subvert them.


----------



## JBrainard (May 24, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> In reference to the original article and on a more serious note.
> 
> I find it rather sad that someone has that much LACK of faith in their chosen religion and that much ignorance of other religions and beliefs that they feel the need to attack something like martial arts for fear it will subvert them.


 
Good point. If people are strong in their faith and beliefs, why are they so worried that they will be "corrupted" or whatever? I've never understood that. :idunno:


----------



## stone_dragone (May 24, 2007)

I have read that article before and I remember it raising my blood pressure to a catastrophic level.  

As a born again, bible believing follower of Christ, I find folks like the author of that article compete and total WHACK JOBS!

A comedian once commented that parents in middle america didn't want him to perform in their little town because "he would ruin the values that they worked so hard to instill."  My question is how hard could they have instilled them when they could be wiped out in a 45 minute show?


----------



## Bigshadow (May 24, 2007)

That kind of article shows just how fragile and shaky some people's beliefs are.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 24, 2007)

I've just printed a copy of this to give to a guy at work; he will love it. (his wife is a minister) With any luck Spokane will be shone the light.:angel: 
Sean


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (May 27, 2007)

Sheesh what ignorance.

Does anyone disagree with me when I say that Chi/Ki, is nothing more than working with the bio-chemical and neuro chemical energy that all people have?

There's nothing mystical about it in my humble opinion.  I believe that the ideas of the past were just ways of those who did this training were merely trying to explain what they were doing without the benefit of modern science.

Anyone care to advance or refine my thoughts on this?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 27, 2007)

Nebuchadnezzar said:


> Sheesh what ignorance.
> 
> Does anyone disagree with me when I say that Chi/Ki, is nothing more than working with the bio-chemical and neuro chemical energy that all people have?
> 
> There's nothing mystical about it in my humble opinion. I believe that the ideas of the past were just ways of those who did this training were merely trying to explain what they were doing without the benefit of modern science.


 
Agreed



			
				Nebuchadnezzar said:
			
		

> Anyone care to advance or refine my thoughts on this?


 
Nope you you hit the nail on teh head there.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 27, 2007)

Nebuchadnezzar said:


> Sheesh what ignorance.
> 
> Does anyone disagree with me when I say that Chi/Ki, is nothing more than working with the bio-chemical and neuro chemical energy that all people have?
> 
> ...


The training methods and philosophy behind those chemical energies are what this article is about.
Sean


----------



## Kacey (May 27, 2007)

I got to the point where anything not physically possible either comes from God (if God allows it) or the devil, and couldn't take any more... 

In the words of Bugs Bunny:  "what a maroon!"


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (May 27, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> The training methods and philosophy behind those chemical energies are what this article is about.
> Sean


 
But the Nimrod that is being interviewed believes that we don't have these processes going on within us, and this includes All People, not just people who perform these exercises.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 27, 2007)

Nebuchadnezzar said:


> But the Nimrod that is being interviewed believes that we don't have these processes going on within us, and this includes All People, not just people who perform these exercises.


 
Exactly, he beleives "the Devil made me do it"

hmmm you do taiji....let me see..... who possibly could have got you interested in that....hmmm... could it be *SATAN!!!!!*


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 29, 2007)

Nebuchadnezzar said:


> But the Nimrod that is being interviewed believes that we don't have these processes going on within us, and this includes All People, not just people who perform these exercises.


I know, I know; I'm finding it very hard to defend this guy. (but try I will) I think I would agree a lot more if he would just shut up about the "why" part.
sean


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (May 29, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Exactly, he beleives "the Devil made me do it"
> 
> hmmm you do taiji....let me see..... who possibly could have got you interested in that....hmmm... could it be *SATAN!!!!!*


 

Bite your tongue!  He and I are not on speaking terms.

I objected to the brimstone and the nail clippings he would leave anywhere he was in the barracks so, he swore to be mankind's greatest enemy in retaliation.

Yes, I admit it.  It's my fault he hates us. :mst:


----------

